# Atheris



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## jasonkwong135 (Mar 27, 2009)

wooo..... handsome snake:flrt:


----------



## milsom (Nov 14, 2008)

Great little snakes Atheris!


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

My favourite venomous....


----------



## trueviper (Jan 13, 2008)

stunning:flrt:


----------



## 70ridgeway (Mar 3, 2008)

is gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## PDR (Nov 27, 2008)

Been keeping them here since 2002. great little snakes. 
NO antivenom for these so take care!!!!


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

PDR said:


> Been keeping them here since 2002. great little snakes.
> NO antivenom for these so take care!!!!


Awesome... I have been keeping them since 2006/2007... I forget... They are a great little viper..
The no AV is the bummer but there has been cross reactivity with Echis AV... Not that I want to test it or anything...:lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

PDR said:


> Been keeping them here since 2002. great little snakes.
> NO antivenom for these so take care!!!!


Scary time if you get tagged then!


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

How potent is the venom then? I was under the impression it wasn't life threatening (I know there are many factors & scenarios to consider but in general)


----------



## Gregg M (Jul 19, 2006)

Owzy said:


> How potent is the venom then? I was under the impression it wasn't life threatening (I know there are many factors & scenarios to consider but in general)


From what I have gathered it is a pretty potent venom... A bite from this or any Atheris species can absolutely be life threatening...


----------



## Captainmatt29 (Feb 28, 2009)

Gregg M said:


> From what I have gathered it is a pretty potent venom... A bite from this or any Atheris species can absolutely be life threatening...


reinforces the reason why i do not go for DWA : victory:

If you are weak toward a bee sting then a snake bite no matter how low or high the potency could kill you


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

messengermatt said:


> reinforces the reason why i do not go for DWA : victory:
> 
> If you are weak toward a bee sting then a snake bite no matter how low or high the potency could kill you


Thats what I meant by other factors etc... : victory:

Conflicting views on them though. I have read some cases of bad bites & there have been a few fatalities (though that came from the internet so I do not take it for 100% fact). Other things I have read say the venom is mild! Better not risk it


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

If someone gets bitten theres so many different factors that depend on how bad the envenomation is, from individual persons reactions, (when you look into untreated lethality percentages for different species you would be surprised) the amount of venom injected size of specimen and thats just the obvious ones, venom is very complex and varied from species to species, if you are allergic to a bee sting it doesnt mean your automatically allergic to all venoms


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ah wow, that is beautiful!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

whether or not you die, you can definately look forward to huge amounts of swelling and pain and parts of you turning black and mushy.................


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

stuartdouglas said:


> whether or not you die, you can definately look forward to huge amounts of swelling and pain and parts of you turning black and mushy.................


I never said it would be fun


----------



## Piraya1 (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah was gonna mention the echis serum.

Beautiful species those.


----------

